# how to kill springtail mites?



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I just got fresh cultures to replenish my already devestated springtail population. Now I have begun to notice many red mites in all my newly started cultures. Anything I can do?

Last time it took several months before the cultures quit producing, but what about fresh cultures?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Add sowbugs...
They will feed on the mites. 

Ed


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

are sowbugs and rolly pollies the same thing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

*Mites*

Ed is right they will demolish those buggers sow bugs and rolly polly's are the same.
later


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll try to round up a bunch over the next couple of days and see how they work. Any suggestions for how many to add to a shoebox half filled with peat/coco?

Anyone had luck with either tedion or propionic acid in the cultures? It works well for fly mites...


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

You may also want to try and sit the open culture out in the sun for a few hours. Grain mites do not like direct light. It's a long shot and not a 100% cure but if you can think of a way to do it without getting "opportunistics" then try it.
Dave


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

do the rolly pollys/sow bugs feed structly on the mites or will they also eat spring tails


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

I was just about to ask the same question, becuase I added sow bugs about two weeks ago and suddenly I cant find mites or springtails in my viv anywhere. I also cant find the sowbugs though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have not had them eat the springtails, but unlike the mites, they can be removed from the cultures. In an vivarium both the sowbugs and the springtails will dissapear into the substrate or drip walls and will be hard to locate. Darts will eat small sowbugs which have a high calcium level. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

Would sow bugs eat springtail sized orangy mites that live along side of the springtails??


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

Can one order some sowbugs? If not, what is the best way to round them up?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

If you cant find anyone to sell you some sow bugs, you could always buy them from biological supply companies from their websites. Such as Carolina Biological, Wards, Connecticut Valley Biological. They sell cultures of these guys.


----------

